# Indesign layer problems



## MacFloo (May 30, 2005)

We have a layer problem with Indesign.

We have 2 documents with 2 pages- 1 version 6 layers(languages), and 1 version 15 layers (languages) and we want only combine the layers in one document.

The first layer from the 2 documents is the same (pictures and not language stuff). If we combine it on the normal way we get also 4 pages, but we don't want this, because they are already there (first layer). When I delete the pages which are comming with the copy document the layers stay but the info is gone.

Is it possible to it make such a copy of layers within Indesign

Thanks for your possible answer


----------



## mrolfer (May 30, 2005)

Do you have "Paster remember layers" turned off in the Layers pallet? If this is turned off and you do select all and Cut from the the source layer and then go to another layer and "shift+option+command+V" it will paste on the target layer in exactly the same location.


----------



## Natobasso (May 31, 2005)

yep, just copy and paste. Could you post some jpgs of the pages so we can see what you're referencing? Maybe other production thoughts will come to mind.


----------



## MacFloo (Jun 1, 2005)

I tryed the option gave to me, but it isn't working the way we want.

In the example you see the layer versions of two documents, wat we want is that the "doc1_CE" will be integraterd in the in the "doc1_West".

Layer 1 is in both documents the same layer, 
so only the other layers have to be combined. The documents are holding  
2 pages with a lot of pictures. What is happening if you copy is, that indesign making 2 extra pages in the combined document, so it's not on the same page then, if you delete these pages the layers will be there, without any info on it.

I hope it's a clear question?


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 1, 2005)

Your description is hard to follow, but I think you're not copying the data correctly. Instead of copying a page by dragging it from one pages toolbar to another, you have to copy and paste the data from the page in one doc to the page in the other you want it on.

I looked at your pdf and it confirms, I think, what you're doing is the more complicated route. Just copying and "Paste in Place" will achieve what you want.

Let us know if this isn't clear.


----------



## MacFloo (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe my english writing is not good, sorry for that.

What we thought to do in Indesign was to copy the layer as it is to an other document.

The East europe versions were made in Hungarian (10 languages). 
Its made in the same basic document with pictures as we use in the Netherlands, only we made the 20 west europe versions.

All the "language" versions are on a different layer, so we have 30 layers together and we want to *merge* these in on document with those 30 layers, if we copy those pages together we got a extra page, but we want the layers on one basic page. So, the 2 pdf's in the last topic have to be merged in 1 document and then it looked like the pdf I attached now (simulated).

If we delete the extra page which is coming after merging, the layers will be there, but the information is gone.

I hope i make myself it more easier this time??


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 1, 2005)

I would say do not copy the layer to another document, just select and copy the CONTENTS of the layer you want to add to a different document and paste that information to the desired layer. Does this make sense?


----------



## MacFloo (Jun 2, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> I would say do not copy the layer to another document, just select and copy the CONTENTS of the layer you want to add to a different document and paste that information to the desired layer. Does this make sense?



I understand wat you mean, but to copy by hand, a lot of languages I don't understand or can read is a risky business, so that was why want to now if it's possible by copying the layers.

But i understand that it's not possible to do the merging, like we thought it would be easy.

Thanks for your thinking with us.
With greetings from the Netherlands, René


----------



## jh2112 (Jun 2, 2005)

could you save each layer as a separate file and then open and drag them into your new document by hand? long winded but it may work.
Also doesn't a pencil with a line through mean that a particular layer is not editable?
if the layers were originally created on different computers then the authors may have saved the layers as not editable which could be causing the problem.
apologies if this sounds really stupid, but i'm not an InDesign expert!


----------



## dzurn (Jun 2, 2005)

MacFloo said:
			
		

> What we thought to do in Indesign was to copy the layer as it is to an other document.
> 
> The East europe versions were made in Hungarian (10 languages).
> Its made in the same basic document with pictures as we use in the Netherlands, only we made the 20 west europe versions.
> ...



From what I understand, you have two documents which are the same except for additional languages in different layers. Hungary made a 10-language version, you made a 20-layer version with different languages. All 10 or 20 layers are on top of each other, so graphics etc. stay the same but the text changes for each language. Is this right? 

Now you want to merge the two documents into one big 30-language version, with no extra pages or graphics, just extra layers on top of existing pages.

As you found out, you cannot copy a layer by itself. You copy objects on the page, and they can remember the correct layer name when you paste. 

0. Make sure "Paste remembers layers" is checked in Layers palette.
1. Open both documents, put them side by side. Document 1 is the document with layers you want put into Document 2.
2. Unlock all layers on the document you want to copy FROM (document 1). 
3. Select All on first page spread.
4. Switch to Document 2. Double-click on first page spread in the Pages palette (this is the DESTINATION page).
5. Select "Paste in Place" from the Edit menu. 

Now all items on the first spread from Document 1 will appear on the correct layer in Document 2. New layers will be added as needed to Document 2. (If no objects were on one particular layer, that layer is not copied.) Repeat this process for every other page spread. This will keep all layers intact in the new document 2.

If you have a lot of pages, it may be possible to write a Javascript or Applescript to make this easier.

I hope this helps. 
Darryl Zurn


----------



## MacFloo (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for your reactions on this item, 
thanks to all of you and *dzurn* the work is a lot easier to 
combine the files. It still is a lot of work but it's working, 
next time i have to learn how to build a script for it. 


So ThankX for your info all, 
and hear from you next time.


Rene


----------

